
Comcast rejected by small town–residents vote for municipal fiber instead - NN88
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/12/comcast-rejected-by-small-town-residents-vote-for-municipal-fiber-instead/
======
ignorantguy
just reading the title makes me happy!

